# Electric Cars Create More CO2 Than Hybrids, Group Claims



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Interesting how they ignore the previous studies which disagree with their results. These are clearly not scientists.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Might be interesting to dig into who the Environmental Transport Association really is, or who they have ties to. They don't really seem interested in the environment, or accuracy.


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

They seem to forget how much C02 it takes to drill for oil, transport, refine, and transport the finished gasoline before it ultimately burned in an ICE vehicle.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Worthless without a link to the original study. Hate it when reporters do that.

As far as older studies that said there was lower emissions with EVs and coal, those are older. This is new, and therefore trumps all studies that came before. Thats how it works in these circles. Thats why no matter how sound a piece of documented science can be, politics will force you to defend and re affirm it over and over again against lobby groups just like this one who's sole purpose in life is to justify its own existence at all cost. Let your guard down for a second and they win.

Even if it was true and they were all PHDs I couldn't care less. I prefer to draw my own conclusions instead of letting some one else tell me what to think.


----------



## 280z1975 (Oct 2, 2008)

paker said:


> They seem to forget how much C02 it takes to drill for oil, transport, refine, and transport the finished gasoline before it ultimately burned in an ICE vehicle.


That was what I thought to. They quote only the amount of Co2 from the tail pipe, and not the WHOLE process ... the problem is this will now get quoted as fact and perpetuated as such throughout media everywhere.


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

The whole 52 page pdf of the article being quoted from can be down loaded and read for free here : 

"How to avoid an electric shock: Electric cars from hype to reality"

My read of it does not give me the same kind of impression as the tiny brief 2 page summery that reporter is giving.... it seems more like the reporter is looking for ratings than accuracy.

Although there are several assumptions being made I do not agree with...

It seems to me they are saying that EVs are already more efficient which is very important ... but to define the level of benefit ... or how much greener a EV Hummer is compared to a non-EV Hummer ... or any other vehicle ... it does matter how the electricity is being generated that is part of it... seems kind of obvious... a Hybrid is still getting all its energy from the same source as a conventional vehicle ... so its improvement is clear and straight forward ... the EV's greenness will vary with energy source. 

Here is the web site of the ETA.


----------

